# my Orphan Calve BOO BEAR !



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! You lucky duck! I want him!! Good luck with him!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol ! , isnt he adorable 
But you cant have him  
He's my Cow. apparently he is my christmas present also haha


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Awww! I want an orphan calf! 

He is so cute.  Good luck with him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

If he goes mysteriously missing.. It wasn't me. Nope. Wasn't me at all... Nooo....


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL ! 
Ill have camera set up  you cant steal him ! His enclosure(my largest dog's kennel) is right beside my bedroom, mwuauahahahaaaaaa !


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Darn. Anny fails . LOL


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He's a gorgeous lil Hereford :] I wish you the best !!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

so, finally we have pics! "So this is the mysterious little calf you've been telling us all about............" Sooooo............ here is my AWWWWWWWW! How precious!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol thank you all  
He has been letting out a few moo's but he just want's to sleep.
He will be a day old at 3 PM. 
He was born around 3-3:30. 
Another photo is coming soon ! he tryed to stand up, and fell down apparently, or he moved, his position. 
I took another photo ^_^ !!!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww, how exciting!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres the other photo ! 
Before he was across the kennel, and this is him now, Remind me not to be shocked when i find a cow come and walk to me ! 

My dad is off to go pick up this other cow he was planning on buying.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwh, are you going to keep him as a pet, or use him as a bull, castrate, any plans yet?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ yeah! Any plans?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he's a pet right now 
he will not become food, not sure about any plans if we castrate him or keep him a bull. 
But lol he just tried to get out of the kennel, he fell and was laying on the floor lol, so we had to lock the kennel door right now, so that i dont have to struggle putting him back in it while they are gone,


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, thats cool


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

AWW! He is soooo cute! I miss raising calves! Good luck with him


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Oh, thats cool


you almost sound disapointed lol. 
As far as i know, he will be a pasture pufff lol !


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe you can break him and ride him? LOL! But clip his horns.....that way you won't get speared if you fall.........:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

No I'm no disappointed! lol!! I'm going to the auctions to pick up my own calf in the Spring *evil grin*.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im off to feed him now, 
But for your cravings, here is yet ANOTHER PICTURE ! 
He has a heart/arrow patch over his eye  !


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Tooooo ccuuttee!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He is so cute!!!! I like him a lot.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

We also got another Little Calve Bull, He is a few weeks old and already knows how to drink out of a bottle, so hopefully that will do him some good.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I WANT PICS! lol


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL okay, he got here tonight, but pictures will come  
Tomorrow Morning or afternoon


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He looks like the baby I had living in my garage for 5 days, I hope you were able to find him some colostrum! You can get powdered colostrum mix from a feed store. Mine (not really mine) didn't get any til just about the 24 hour mark, but he's doing really well now! He wasn't really an orphan, just got off to a bad start and once I got him going I gave him back to his mom (who belongs to my dad). If he'd been a heifer I'd have probably talked my dad out of him, but I've been told no more steers (and you will want to castrate him if you don't have any cows for him, and probably anyway if you want him as a pet), I already have one steer. I never could get this turd to take a bottle, had to tube him until I got him back on the cow.
















And finally back with mom,








And I took this one just the other day, he's growing pretty good! But he is a tiny thing, the other calf in the pic was born the same day.









And this is the last orphan calf, Drama, my dad gave me, born in May, doubling my tiny herd, I now I have a total of two! Not counting my steer, he doesn't count because he's non productive.








I raised her for the first 6 weeks on goats milk, then put her on my cow after selling her calf (also a former bottle calf). I've been waiting for her to give me a heifer forever, but 3 bull calves in a row so far, hard to grow a herd that way.
Drama w/ her foster mom Panda,









And this is my steer Mickey, my first ever bottle calf,

















Sorry for the over share, I love calves, and that one just looks so much like my little almost calf, I've missed him (but not the work), and I'm alittle envious!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww he is super cute! I want to raise cows. When i went to my aunt and uncles ranch in cali, they had an orphan calf and i got to help bottle feed him, it was so much fun i loved it.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright, Quick Update. 

We had him outside walking around a bit, and he got very tired, so we took him inside, and syringed him as much as we could. 
My dad got worried so he is being brought to the vet For cows lol.
He will be given a Colostrum Shot and possibly an IV, Etc. 
he will be there for 2-3 Days. 

For now i can let you all Coo over my other bottle calf


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

omg i just want to kiss his big pink nose!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Lets see pics of the other calf!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Soon Soon  ! 
The other calf, made me run around today, he got out of his shelter and ended up being with the colts ! 
So i had to chase him back in and everything, little ******


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I wanna see the new one! lol


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol sorry i havent gotten around to posting photos yet, i still need to do his afternoon feeding, but im starting to fall asleep on the spot


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

awwwwwww he is so cute, we lost two young calves this morning on my other halfs farm, it was so sad, the were so cute and we think they broke their necks somehow, they were inside, poor things, hope your one gets big and strong and soon moves out of the house


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwww, he is adorable!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

im sorry to hear about the calves BubbleGum. 
I hope so too


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Taps foot, waiting* LOL jk


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL okay, ill get you some tomorrow afternoon, when i feed him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope you did! lol!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Boo Bear passed away today  
RIP BOO BEAR Nov 28 09- Nov 20 09
Here are some more additional photos i got of him when we had him walking


























Im going to miss him  
But i do have some photos of our other new calf Spot AKA Juno for you all


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww poor baby. he will be missed. RIP Boo Bear


----------

